# Corroboree Frogs



## aliveandkicking (Feb 23, 2010)

For those who are interested in the conservation of a unique species...


Corroboree Frog


----------



## dottyback (Feb 23, 2010)

great website! Would be great to see this species in private collections one day..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 23, 2010)

dottyback said:


> great website! Would be great to see this species in private collections one day..


Do you realise how hard these guys are to keep? 
Taroonga Zoo uses refrigerated containers to house theirs

Its such a shame the plight these frogs are in


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 24, 2010)

I love these guys! Have ever since they come out in the yowie series. Anyone else remember those? Such sweethearts!


----------



## dottyback (Feb 24, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Do you realise how hard these guys are to keep?
> Taroonga Zoo uses refrigerated containers to house theirs
> 
> Its such a shame the plight these frogs are in


 
\Keeping them in a climate controlled enviroment would not be hard, a thermostat connected to a refrigeration unit to keep them temp down. Amphibian research centre have bred thoasands!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, just have your tub of sphagnum moss next the the milk and butter... easy as!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Yeah, just have your tub of sphagnum moss next the the milk and butter... easy as!


 HA HA HA HA that little post of yours, reminded me of when my mum came up and stayed ..she went to get something out of my freezer ...and freaked out at all the frozen rodents in there !!! I told her they make great stir fry !!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 24, 2010)

dottyback said:


> \Keeping them in a climate controlled enviroment would not be hard, a thermostat connected to a refrigeration unit to keep them temp down. Amphibian research centre have bred thoasands!


Just because ARC and Taroonga can do it does not mean that its easy
I doubt u will ever see these in private collections, not as a norm anyway


----------



## RIXI (Mar 9, 2011)

Bump, 

I know it is an old thread but i would like to re-enphasize it's importance.

Project Corroboree > Welcome


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 9, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Just because ARC and Taroonga can do it does not mean that its easy
> I doubt u will ever see these in private collections, not as a norm anyway


 
And they're poisonous.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 9, 2011)

It's a shame they aren't in private collections. It's amazing what happens when you get more heads involved in the one goal, and what can be learnt. I was watching a doco on these guys, and the plight they are going through treads a very thin line!


----------



## gillsy (Mar 9, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> And they're poisonous.



So are death adders but you see them, I don't see why that makes a difference.


----------



## RIXI (Mar 9, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> It's a shame they aren't in private collections. It's amazing what happens when you get more heads involved in the one goal, and what can be learnt. I was watching a doco on these guys, and the plight they are going through treads a very thin line!



Agree! its disheartening that so many Sp. have gone and no one even knows... "seven species of Australian frog thathave become extinct since 1984."


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 9, 2011)

Gillsy - Death Addres are VENOMOUS... Corroborree Frogs are POISONOUS - quite different by definition!

Jamie


----------



## gillsy (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL Jamie I knew someone would pick that up, however saying that my point still stands.

I don't see why the fact they are poisonous makes a difference to keeping them, there conversvation status would be more of a road block than that.


----------

